# Netzwerkswitch mit WLan



## generationiv (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Netzwerkswitch der auch Wlan integriert hat.
Ich meine mal vor kurzem ein Gerät gesehen zu haben, das normale Lan Anschlüsse und Wlan hatte - es war aber kein Router an sich.

Kennt hier jemand ein Gerät oder so das das beides kann?
Vom Switch her denke ich reicht ein 4-port.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Jimini (16. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich täte es dann ja auch ein normaler WLAN-Router mit 4 Gigabit-Ports ( Netzwerk WLAN/Funk/WLAN-Router 4x Gb LAN, 802.11n | Geizhals.at Deutschland ), oder?

MfG Jimini


----------



## generationiv (16. Januar 2012)

Hmm, naja würde es auch tun.
D.h. man kann glaub ich doch dann bei der Einrichtung irgendwo einstellen das er nur als Switch benutzt wird oder?

Gibts zur Zeit in der Richtung etwas was zu empfehlen ist?


----------



## Chron-O-John (16. Januar 2012)

Einfach DHCP-Server ausschalten und gut ist!

Empfehlen würde ich diesen hier: TP-Link TL-WR1043ND, 300Mbps (MIMO) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Aber nur mit DD-WRT


----------



## generationiv (16. Januar 2012)

Ich steh auf der Leitung, was ist DD-WRT???


----------



## zøtac (16. Januar 2012)

Du meinst vermutlich die Entertainment Bridge Linksys WES610N Bridge, 300Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band | Geizhals.at Österreich
Ist per Wlan mitm Router verbunden und bietet Lan Anschlüsse für die Endgeräte.


----------



## generationiv (16. Januar 2012)

Naja bei dem Gerät von Linksys bin ich mir nicht so sicher.

Denn es ist so vom Router (leider im Keller) in unserem Haus gehen die verschiedenen Lan Kabel weg. Eines davon in unseren Anbau am Wohnhaus, dort ist unser Büro wo verschiedene Geräte ans Netz angeschlossen werden sollen (daher der Switch) und in diesem Anbau sind auch noch andere Räume u.a. unser Partyraum und es hier mit Verkabelung schlecht ist, wollte ich vom Büro aus die Räume noch mit Wlan abdecken.

Wahrscheinlich ist aber dann ein normaler Router bei dem ich diesen nur als Switch nutze am einfachsten oder?
Andere Geräte habe ich also noch keine weiter gefunden.
Vielleicht fällt ja noch jemanden ein Ratschlag ein u.a. auch was ein Gerät betrifft.

Ich bin jetzt noch auf dieses Gerät gekommen: D-Link DAP1522
Das könnte denk ich funktionieren.

http://www.dlink.de/cs/Satellite?c=...me&packedargs=ProductParentID%3D1197318677527

Wobei ich denke das ein normaler Router als Switch besser funktioniert, wenn ich mir so die Bewertungen manchmal lese.


----------



## kev2k (17. Januar 2012)

Kannst auch den Linksys WRT54GL verwenden, ist auch ein WLAN Router, der verrichtet bei mir zuhause eine ähnliche Tätigkeit.
DD-WRT ist ein Firmware für Router, die dann normalerweise mehr Funktionen bereitstellt(kann auch auf dem Linksys installiert werden)
Was soll das Geräte denn können? Brauchst du solche Sachen wie WLAN - n standard oder Gbit?
Sollte man sich auch vor dem Kauf überlegen, sonst ärgert man sich nachher


----------



## Chron-O-John (17. Januar 2012)

Also DD-WRT ist eine Firmware für diverse Linux-Basierte router.

Also, ich hoffe ich habe verstanden was du willst und fasse es hier nochmal zusammen:

Du hast den Internetanschluss und den Router in deinem Keller und gehst von dort aus über Kabel in das Büro.
Dort soll das Signal über Kabel auf mehrere Geräte verteilt werden und außerdem soll hier ein WLAN-Accespoint stehen. 
Über die Wlan-Strecke gehst du dann in andere Räume, wo was WLAN-Signal wieder auf Kabel umgesetzt werden soll, richtig?

So hätte ich mir das Vorgestellt. Das rechte Wlan-Gerät fungiert gleichzeitig als Wlan-Client vom Büro, also Switch für verkabelte Geräte und als Wlan-Repeater ("Verstärker") im Anbau.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## generationiv (17. Januar 2012)

Ja ungefähr richtig.

Vielleicht nochmal ein wenig berichtigt.
Router mit Internetanschluss im Keller soweit korrekt.
Von dort kommt eines der Kabel im Büro (das bereits in diesem Anbau ist). Hier wird über Kabel ein PC, Firmenlaptop etc. angeschlossen.
Um aber jetzt auch in unserem Partyraum (der am Ende des Flurs in unserem Anbau ist) auch eine Laptop (z.B. per Wlan) anschließen zu können, bräuchte ich dort irgendwie Internet. Per Kabel werden dort keine Geräte angeschlossen, zumindest nicht geplant im Moment.

Das soll jetzt dann vom Büro aus mit Wlan erfolgen.

Aber so ungefähr hat das schon gestimmt.

Hättest du wohl eine spezielle Empfehlung für mich?


----------



## Chron-O-John (18. Januar 2012)

Achso, dann brauchst du einfach einen WLAN-Accespoint

z.b. diesen hier: TP-Link TL-WA901ND, 300Mbps (MIMO) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Wie weit ist denn die Strecke vom Büro zum Partyraum?


----------



## generationiv (18. Januar 2012)

Naja die Strecke ist so ca. 8-10 m.

Ein Accesspoint wäre schon das richtige, aber dann bräuchte ich ja extra noch einen Switch dazu.

Denn wenn 1 Kabel vom Router im Büro ankommt, und dort 2-3 Geräte (PC, Firmenlaptop) per Kabel angeschlossen werden sollen brauch ja den Switch, der das ankommende Kabel dann an die Geräte im Büro verkabelt weitergibt und dann per Wlan an den restlichen Bereich (Partyraum etc.).

Und da wäre dann evtl. nur so ein Router mit integr. Switch usw. die Lösung oder? Denn nen reinen Accesspoint mit integr. Switch wirds nicht geben oder?


----------



## Chron-O-John (18. Januar 2012)

achso, ja dann nimm diesen hier:

TP-Link TL-WR1043ND, 300Mbps (MIMO) | Geizhals.at Österreich

DD-WRT drauf flashen und DHCP ausmachen und den WAN-Port in gleiche VLAN geben wie die restlichen Switchports.

Falls das nicht kannst kann ich dir gerne mal helfen.


----------



## generationiv (18. Januar 2012)

der schaut denk ich nicht schlecht aus.
Vor allem auch das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Aber was hat es mit dieser DD-WRT auf sich?
Brauch ich das unbedingt oder gehts auch so?


----------



## Chron-O-John (18. Januar 2012)

DD-WRT ist eine alternative software. Vor allem für diesen Router sollte man sie sogar draufspielen, da er sonst nicht sooo einwandfrei funktioniert. Ist aber eigentlich nicht besonders schwer.

Kannst dich abber gerne melden, wennst es nicht schaffst.


----------



## generationiv (18. Januar 2012)

ok super danke für die hilfe, ich denke ich werde mir das Gerät heute Abend besorgen.
Und es sollte denk ich vor allem für den Preis gut für den Verwendungszweck ausreichen.

Das Gerät scheint ja echt gut zu sein, und noch besser mit der DD-WRT wenn ich das so höre und lese oder?

Hast du eine Anleitung um diese Software aufzuspielen oder wo kann ich das nachlesen?
Wie hoch wäre hierfür der Zeitaufwand?


----------



## Chron-O-John (18. Januar 2012)

Zeitaufwand ist keine 5 Minuten. Musst es halt gleich am anfang machen, da die config wieder resettet wird.

einfach auf die Router-Database der Homepage von dd-wrt gehen:*** Database | www.dd-wrt.com[/url]

Dort dein Modell eingeben und das initial-flash image runterladen und über die Firmware-Update funktion vom TP einspielen.


----------



## generationiv (18. Januar 2012)

Naja gut, das hab ich schon mal gefunden.

Und sobald das Ding ausgepackt und am Laptop angeschlossen ist, mach ich ohne was anderes einzustellen gleich das Update.
Und dann wird konfiguriert.

Ich denke das sollte hinhauen - ansonsten meld ich mich nochmal.
Vorerst schon mal Danke!


----------



## Chron-O-John (18. Januar 2012)

DHCP ausschalten nicht vergessen!


----------



## generationiv (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
bin jetzt erst heute dazugekommen, das Gerät auszupacken und mich über die Installation zu machen.

Hab jetzt gesehen auf dem Gerät steht Ver: 1.8

Und auf dieser Route Database steht zum WR1043ND jedoch Revision 1.1/1.4

Wie ist das, könnte ich dieses flash image trotzdem benutzen oder sind diese 1.8er die ich z.B. jetzt bekommen hab schon wieder ne neuere Generation zu der es noch keine Version zum flashen gibt!?!?!?!


EDIT:
also im Webinterface steht folgendes:

Firmware Version: 3.13.4 Build 110429 Rel.36959n  
Hardware Version: WR1043ND v1 00000000 

Also doch möglich weil revision 1.1 oder wie?

Bitte um kurze Hilfe diesbezüglich!


----------



## Chron-O-John (24. Januar 2012)

Falls das hier später noch wer findet und das gleiche machen will,nachstehend noch die (leicht gekürzte) PN-Korrespondenz:


			
				Chron-O-John schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, sollte Funktionieren!
> 
> Dieses Image ist das richtige: http://www.dd-wrt.com/routerdb/de/download/TP-Link/TL-WR1043ND/1.1 / 1.4/factory-to-ddwrt.bin/3643
> Bitte immer ein Hard-Reset vorher machen*** reset or 30/30/30 - DD-WRT Wiki[/URL]
> ...





			
				generationiv schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich vielleicht so lang warten?
> 
> Den Hard-Reset bevor ich den Flash mach richtig?
> 
> ...





			
				Chron-O-John schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß gar niccht, ob ein Client-Mode ohne flash überhaupt geht.
> 
> Har-Restet vor und nach dem Flash. Ist aber eher nur "zur sicherheit"  ich hab schon oft ohne reset geflasht und ging auch. Es können aber  seltsame Fehler dadurch entstehen.
> 
> ...





			
				generationiv schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß eben nicht ob ich es nicht einfach mal nur so versuche ohne Flash.
> 
> Das mit dem Client mode sollte schon funktionieren.
> 
> Hab das Teil gestern "nur" angeschlossen und meinen laptop drangehängt und ohne was einzustellen war ich schon im Internet.





			
				generationiv schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> so habs jetzt doch gemacht, ging recht fix mit dem FW Update.
> 
> Aber ich muss gestehen ich hab jetzt grad einen Hänger und probier ziellos Einstellungen aus:
> ...





			
				Chron-O-John schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, so wie ich das sehe, läuft der jetzt noch als  router. Es wird also 2 mal geroutet - nicht so gut - deht sollte aber  mit fixer IP funktionieren.
> 
> Schalt bei WAN-Verbindungstyp auf "disabled" und weis dem WAN-Port das  gleiche VLAN wie die anderen Ports zu. Das müsste irgendwie "assign WAN  port so Switch" oder ähnlich heißen. Dann hast quasi einen 5 Port switch  mit Wlan-Accespoint.
> Achja, und dem TP-Link musst dann noch eine ip aus der Fitzbox-range zuweisen zb. 192.168.178.249





			
				generationiv schrieb:
			
		

> Aber muss jetzt jeder angeschlossener Rechner auf  DHCP eingestellt sein oder muss ich jedem feste Adressen geben?
> 
> Hab jetzt oben auf WAN Verbindungstyp "ausgeschaltet" und jetzt kommt  erst der Punkt "WAN Port dem Switch zuweisen" - da hab ich nen Haken  rein, jetzt komm ich nicht nur auf den TP sondern auch ins Internet -  das hat geklappt.
> 
> ...





			
				generationiv schrieb:
			
		

> So hab jetzt die angeschlossenen PC´s auf DHCP stehen und es funktioniert.
> 
> Schaut ganz gut aus, dadurch das ich ganz oben auf "Statisch"  eingestellt hatte, gings nicht. Da hab ich irgendwas durcheinander  gebracht (hab schon viel gemacht aber noch keinen Router als Switch  eingerichtet  - dann ist nämlich auch dieser Button mit dem WAN Port an Switch zu sehen gewesen.
> 
> Soweit scheint es jetzt aber zu funktionieren - wlan ging auch wunderbar.


----------

